# Serra da Estrela no dia de Páscoa 2007



## jPdF (23 Abr 2007 às 22:37)

No passado dia de Páscoa (fez ontem 2semanas) fui até a serra da Estrela, não coloquei as fotos mais cedo pois não tive como o fazer e a ligação da minha net andava muito lentinha, agora que (espero) está tudo resolvido aqui vai a reportagem...

*  SERRA DA ESTRELA - PÁSCOA 2007  *

O frio que se fazia sentir quando saí de casa (perto de Proença-a-Nova) deixavam adivinhar que a coisa lá por cima estaria fria...Quando cheguei ao Centro de Limpeza de Neves o nevoeiro apoderou-se da paisagem...




Para logo a seguir subir um pouco mais e deixar ver o vale da estrada que segue para Unhais da Serra, nesta altura começo a cair uma água-neve muito "miúdinha" deixando adivinhar que na serra existiria animação...








A vista para o lado oposto:




Quando Cheguei lá acima...estava mesmo a nevar...e com intensidade:




Depois foi vê-la cair durante uns 20 minutos...
















O cabelo contava já com alguma acumulação... 




Depois foi a vez do sol aparecer e visitar-nos...
























A Assinatura MeteoPT:




O Panorama:




À vinda para baixo por Manteigas estava planeado uma paragem no Covão da Ametade...antes ainda existiu tempo para uma paragem na "mini mosteiro"?? (que santa é aquela?)




Quando cheguei ao Covão da Ametade...surpresa...a neve começou a cair a sério, e esteve assim 5 minutos...depois voltou o sol...








As belíssimas paisagens do Parque Natural da Serra da Estrela:








Quando voltei para casa passei pela Covilhã e ao fundo uma nuvem ameaçava:




Quando finalmente parei a viatura em casa, o meu pai veio dizer-me me tinha caído lá uma trovoada como à muito não caía... por momentos fiquei chateado por não ter estado lá...mas a viagem a Serra da Estrela foi tempo  muito mais bem gasto...


----------



## Brigantia (23 Abr 2007 às 22:42)

Bom registo, belas fotos...


----------



## mocha (23 Abr 2007 às 23:14)

apesar de não conseguir visualizar todas as fotos, as k vi tão um espetaculo


----------



## mocha (23 Abr 2007 às 23:15)

olha agora ja consegui, este pc precisa de umas murraças.
mas k fotos, tiraste algum curso de fotografia?


----------



## jPdF (23 Abr 2007 às 23:21)

mocha disse:


> olha agora ja consegui, este pc precisa de umas murraças.
> mas k fotos, tiraste algum curso de fotografia?



nops...não fiz nenhum curso...sou só mesmo apaixonado por fotografia e dou uns toques de vez em quando... e digo-te uma boa máquina de vez em quando também faz milagres...


----------



## Fernando_ (26 Abr 2007 às 00:09)

Precioso parque natural  . Bela reportagem, que me ajuda a conhecer melhor a terra de vocês


----------



## Rog (26 Abr 2007 às 09:41)

Belas fotos  
Um local mto interessante esse


----------



## Serrano (26 Abr 2007 às 10:53)

Parabéns pela qualidade das fotografias.

A santa é a Nossa Senhora da Estrela, que foi esculpida nos anos 40 ou 50. Perto desse local, encontra-se também uma placa com o nome das pessoas falecidas na construção da estrada para a Torre.


----------

